# Gay vs. Morrison



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Who would you rather have on your NBA team next year?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Gay has been rapidly shooting down my list due to his lackadaisical style of play, but since the NBA draft is about potential I will take Gay over Morrison.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd rather have more Morrison on my team.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't understand why Gay is still real high on everybody's charts. He's damn talented but he hasn't shown me that he is near aggressive enough. With that said give me my man Adam Morrison.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the only way morrison doesnt go number one is a) injury b) he came out with greg oden in the draft next year


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

sorry but i am just very high on rudy gay.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> the only way morrison doesnt go number one is a) injury b) he came out with greg oden in the draft next year


I find it odd your name is nbanoitall and you believe Morrsion will go #1 overall. Morrison will not go #1 overall!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Morrison's got fiyah. Gay's got athleticism, but no killer instinct.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

to quote the infamous rick majerus,"i'm not a gay guy".


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I like Morrison but I dont think he is gonna be a great pro, I dont know too many exact reasons but that is the feeling I get. With Gay I dont like him much either he seems super talented and is such a fluid athlete like Ray Allen with how he moves but he has gotta do better than he is doing. I would trade my pick.


----------



## South Dragons Fan (Jan 16, 2006)

I like Morrison a lot but I'd rather have Gay. From what I've seen of Morrison he tends to just shoot over defenders I don't know if he'd get away with that in the NBA. Rudy Gay is a physical specimen some his dunks are amazing. His jumper is fairly accurate from what I've seen and his court awarness is very good. Morrison is going to be a great NBA player but Rudy Gay just has the X Factor. Plus I'm not a fan of the Ron Jeremy moustache.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

South Dragons Fan said:


> I like Morrison a lot but I'd rather have Gay. From what I've seen of Morrison he tends to just shoot over defenders I don't know if he'd get away with that in the NBA. Rudy Gay is a physical specimen some his dunks are amazing. His jumper is fairly accurate from what I've seen and his court awarness is very good. Morrison is going to be a great NBA player but Rudy Gay just has the X Factor. Plus I'm not a fan of the Ron Jeremy moustache.


a ron jeremy referance now thats quality posting, i think gay is all potential, at some point one needs to translate that to the court. he needs another year of college.


----------



## South Dragons Fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Using Gay and Ron Jeremy in the same line. It would be interesting trying to explain to someone that the conversation is about basketball.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

rainman said:


> a ron jeremy referance now thats quality posting, i think gay is all potential, at some point one needs to translate that to the court. he needs another year of college.


I'll go the other way, he needs to get his butt kicked (much like former teammate Charlie Villanueva), and that won't happen in the Big Easy. He needs to get his arse to the show on the quickest plane. Also, put me down for Rudy Gay over Mike Dunleavy Jr. Lite Ice Genuine Draft.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

ralaw said:


> I find it odd your name is nbanoitall and you believe Morrsion will go #1 overall. Morrison will not go #1 overall!


this poll actually disagrees with your opinion. you are in the vast minority. When teams draft they do look at a need I do understand that. The classic situation is the portland trail blazers. Bowie also had injuries and other issues which made their decision even worse. The only other player I would assume you had in mind for the top pick is Aldridge. If the raptors draft first they could sure use him, but even though they drafted a SF last year, I would reccommend they do the same again. Its impossible to predict what a team will do. Will they take Okafor or Howard? Bogut or MW Jr? Unless its a draft like 2003. So would I make a bet that the number one overall team would take Morrison. No, because its not a 100 percent sure thing. But what I'm saying (and the people that have watched this guy on a consistent basis all year are saying is) you have to take this guy in the draft number one, no matter what team you are. Personally, Id like to see boston move up and snag him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> Personally, Id like to see boston move up and snag him.


Like most Celtic (as opposed to CeltiKKK) fans, I pray nightly that Boston doesn't waste assets on trading up to get a guy that isn't ever likely to be as good as Ricky Davis, but will be twenty times as overrated because he's white.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> Like most Celtic (as opposed to CeltiKKK) fans, I pray nightly that Boston doesn't waste assets on trading up to get a guy that isn't ever likely to be as good as Ricky Davis, but will be twenty times as overrated because he's white.


guess i would qualify as an oldtime celtic fan, watched morrison last night against usf and he came out with a little more bounce in his step than usual. he was hitting the long range shots ala larry bird and he had the mid-range and baseline game going like hondo halvlichek, he's a true gamer in that he never stops digging out there and never varies from his mental approach to the game. i guess if your point of referance is ricky davis then you might not appreciate his game, i tend to set my sights a bit higher. have no fear though he wont be playing for the celtics next year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

One, I'm on the far side of 40, I think I qualify as an "old-time" Celtic fan. Two, Ricky Davis is _not_ my point of reference. Ricky Davis is a top-100 player in the NBA, whether you like him or not. Having watched the way Morrison moves (badly), and how reliant he is on the lower levels of competition, I don't think he is going to be an NBA star. However, because of his skin colour he's likely to command a max deal in free agency. So, yeah, in no way do I want to see my team locking up someone like Morrison to max money, and declining the chance at better players so that they can market *********** to the people in South Boston that don't watch basketball to begin with. Here's hoping he ends up in Utah.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> One, I'm on the far side of 40, I think I qualify as an "old-time" Celtic fan. Two, Ricky Davis is _not_ my point of reference. Ricky Davis is a top-100 player in the NBA, whether you like him or not. Having watched the way Morrison moves (badly), and how reliant he is on the lower levels of competition, I don't think he is going to be an NBA star. However, because of his skin colour he's likely to command a max deal in free agency. So, yeah, in no way do I want to see my team locking up someone like Morrison to max money, and declining the chance at better players so that they can market *********** to the people in South Boston that don't watch basketball to begin with. Here's hoping he ends up in Utah.


is south boston even irish anymore, i thought it was a melting pot there by now, you're full of racial referances here with hoping he ends up in utah. as you know its been a almost 20 years since the celtics were white dominated team, good to see you're still living in the past. i see most of the morrison games and i will say i'm a little biased because my son just graduarted from GU a year ago but the guy has actually had his best games over his career against the illinois,the okla. st,the michigan st of the world.......like any player its going to be differant at the next level i'll agree with you on that. i'm not saying here he's larry bird he's not going to be a great rebounder if he plays the 3 although i think he will be shooting guard. if i were to guess i would say he's going to be somewhere between a wally szcerbiak and a reggie miller. by the way i'm on that other side of 40 too, welcome to the club.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Echoing what people have said. Gay just doesn't seem to have the same drive it seems. Now it may because Morrison knows he needs to score and do everything for his team to win and Gay has a lot of help. Or it's the nature of their personalities. But I think I have only seen Gay like that once against Arkansas this yr and that is it. I guess, it depends on what you want, and how you project these players to next level. Can Morrison really do what he does in college in NBA or can Gay live up to potential people keep talking about as a 6'9 SF who is more of a tweener but can't play PF. Speaking of which, it seems like players these days are either too short or don't grow enough. What the heck happened?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

rainman said:


> is south boston even irish anymore, i thought it was a melting pot there by now, you're full of racial referances here with hoping he ends up in utah. as you know its been a almost 20 years since the celtics were white dominated team, good to see you're still living in the past. i see most of the morrison games and i will say i'm a little biased because my son just graduarted from GU a year ago but the guy has actually had his best games over his career against the illinois,the okla. st,the michigan st of the world.......like any player its going to be differant at the next level i'll agree with you on that. i'm not saying here he's larry bird he's not going to be a great rebounder if he plays the 3 although i think he will be shooting guard. if i were to guess i would say he's going to be somewhere between a wally szcerbiak and a reggie miller. by the way i'm on that other side of 40 too, welcome to the club.


Last time I was down K street way there weren't many non-caucasians (and that was just a year or two ago). And Morrison doesn't move well, at all. To me it looks like he's far too slow to guard shooting guards in the show, and not nearly strong enough to guard 3s in the show. Szczerbiak is probably better, and still hideously overpaid for what he brings to the table. Really, I don't want to see Boston get stuck with that sort of millstone. And, yeah, Utah's a pretty caucasian state. I'm not sure who told you elsewise, but they lied.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Echoing what people have said. Gay just doesn't seem to have the same drive it seems.


This is why this draft sucks. After Aldridge (and maybe Bargnani), what's left? Gay reminds me a lot of Charlie V, maybe the increased competition will kick him into overdrive, maybe not. Morrison and Redick get way too much buzz given their games. There are some useful roleplayers to be had, but all in all, given that this is a roleplayer draft, it'd be safer to be selecting 9-20, when the enigmas and overrated guys will be off the board.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> Last time I was down K street way there weren't many non-caucasians (and that was just a year or two ago). And Morrison doesn't move well, at all. To me it looks like he's far too slow to guard shooting guards in the show, and not nearly strong enough to guard 3s in the show. Szczerbiak is probably better, and still hideously overpaid for what he brings to the table. Really, I don't want to see Boston get stuck with that sort of millstone. And, yeah, Utah's a pretty caucasian state. I'm not sure who told you elsewise, but they lied.


wally's not a max player, he probably makes in the 65-70 million range as others like rashard lewis and lamar odom. i dont think thats overpaying too much for a guy that comes to play every night and averages 20ppg on 50% shooting. i think morrison will be in that range, as far as numbers and money goes. i think his length will help him more at the shooting guard postion. for him to be most effective i think he will need to get into the right situation, maybe a toronto to play with a chris bosh or an orlando to compliment a dwight howard. where are you living now.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

rainman said:


> wally's not a max player, he probably makes in the 65-70 million range as others like rashard lewis and lamar odom. i dont think thats overpaying too much for a guy that comes to play every night and averages 20ppg on 50% shooting.


Way too much to pay for an injury-prone player that can't D up a soggy sponge.



rainman said:


> i think morrison will be in that range, as far as numbers and money goes. i think his length will help him more at the shooting guard postion. for him to be most effective i think he will need to get into the right situation, maybe a toronto to play with a chris bosh or an orlando to compliment a dwight howard. where are you living now.


His lateral quickness tells me that he'll be almost as good a defender as Wallworld. And he lacks Wally's strength, meaning that you can't hide him at the 3. I'll pass.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

morrison, even though gay has tremendous potential, i juss see gay as being a highlight reel player ala josh smith.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

aizn said:


> morrison, even though gay has tremendous potential, i juss see gay as being a highlight reel player ala josh smith.


what? Gay is a better shooter and I hardly see him go to the hoop like Smith does or dunk that much but Gay is also not as raw overall as he is either.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

People seem to be under the impression that Gay can't shoot. He has good form and range, but he's been inconsistent this year. He's been in a bit of a slump, but he definitely showed the ability to knock down jumpers from anywhere last year.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll take Rudy Gay since he has more upside and has a better chances in excelling in the NBA another factor Rudy Gay goes to UConn and recent years they have produce far more quality players because of Calhoun system. Gonzaga on the other hand is not as deep as Uconn nor they have produce any NBA players and the most recent player they've produce Ronny Turiaf is still unproven cuz of health problems


----------



## pucks214 (Jan 12, 2006)

It would be hard for a diabetic coming out of college to play the 82 game, every other night schedule the NBA, so I'd take Rudy Gay, not only because of that, they are both great players, and I think Gay also has the size and style of play that can be successful in the NBA.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

pucks214 said:


> It would be hard for a diabetic coming out of college to play the 82 game, every other night schedule the NBA, so I'd take Rudy Gay, not only because of that, they are both great players, and I think Gay also has the size and style of play that can be successful in the NBA.


There have been players in the NBA who have done (Chris Dudley) it so, I don't expect it to be an issue as long as he takes care of it, which it seems he has been doing. Also, with trainers and team doctors players of today are extremelly taken care of.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Depends what kind of system you're playing in...I could see Morrison thriving in a system like Phenoix.


----------

